# spa treatments while bfing??



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a gift certificate to a spa that some of the people at work gave me as a baby gift. It'll be my first time going. I'm wondering if it's ok to get a wrap - like a mud wrap or salt wrap while breastfeeding. I know it's probably a bad idea while still pg, but if it's bad while bfing also, I'll pick something else to do, as I plan to be bfing long after the certificate expires







.

thx.
g.


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm a bfing mama & massage therapist, certified in prenatal massage. I wouldn't get a wrap while pregnant because it can raise your body temp. If you get any treatment I would make sure the therapist is certified in/has had special training in prenatal massage. If they don't have a therapist w/ prenatal training & experience, I would stick to something like a pedicure or manicure.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't remember hearing that mud or salt wraps would diminish the supply or anything.. I think it should be fine!


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

My thinking was that if it is supposed to draw toxins out you wouldn't want any of that in your breastmilk. I'm not sure how it works, if the toxins would get into your milk or not. I know you're not supposed to do cleanses while bfing.

g.


----------

